# cellar door hinges with safe, controlled hinges



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,... I'd think counter weights,+ pulleys, or gas struts would work...


----------



## Wildie (Jul 23, 2008)

If you will be walking on the door, when its closed, it will have to be built strongly! This means it will be heavy.
As previously mentioned, ropes, pulleys and counter weights may be the answer.
Another option would be an electrically operated winch.


----------



## handyran (Dec 31, 2012)

*Cellar Floor Door*

I need to get in on this conversation as I really need to make one of these I have a spiral staircase going to the cellar now and no other way down there. If something goes wrong with the furnace. I live in a 1700 house and want / need to install a straight set of stairs under a hatch. it is the best and cheapest solution for me since this cellar is only good for storage any how. I have seen some pics on the net I get how to do the stairs part. it's the hatch part I am stumped on. i see them for sale for a few thousand but who has that kind of that cash when I have a entire kitchen that still needs renovating. Please someone have mercy and explain this part to me. Thanks


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

handyran said:


> I need to get in on this conversation as I really need to make one of these I have a spiral staircase going to the cellar now and no other way down there. If something goes wrong with the furnace. I live in a 1700 house and want / need to install a straight set of stairs under a hatch. it is the best and cheapest solution for me since this cellar is only good for storage any how. I have seen some pics on the net I get how to do the stairs part. it's the hatch part I am stumped on. i see them for sale for a few thousand but who has that kind of that cash when I have a entire kitchen that still needs renovating. Please someone have mercy and explain this part to me. Thanks


Ayuh,... Google up Bilco doors...


----------

